# at the 10 second mark in a fight...



## epislash (Apr 10, 2007)

What is the "clap clap" for and when did it start being used? And what do they use for that sound? Ive never figured it out.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

They use the "clap clap" to let the fighters know there is 10 seconds left in the round


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

They smack 2 pieces of wood together.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

WestCoastPoutin said:


> They smack 2 pieces of wood together.


No no, they just make Tito pull Jenna's legs apart then allow them to fling back together.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

epislash said:


> What is the "clap clap" for and when did it start being used? And what do they use for that sound? Ive never figured it out.


it signifies the last 10 second of the fight... it was also used in boxing..


----------



## Twitchy (Jun 29, 2007)

Fedor>all said:



> No no, they just make Tito pull Jenna's legs apart then allow them to fling back together.


Haha, harsh my man. Very funny though


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> No no, they just make Tito pull Jenna's legs apart then allow them to fling back together.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> No no, they just make Tito pull Jenna's legs apart then allow them to fling back together.


I lol'd.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm glad some of you enjoyed that, apparently someone took my comment very seriously "that was stupid" lol.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

I think it's for the ref, not the fighters, although they'd benefit from knowing that, too. It lets the ref know that he needs to be prepared to break the fighters up.


----------



## Ajaysdad (May 31, 2020)

epislash said:


> What is the "clap clap" for and when did it start being used? And what do they use for that sound? Ive never figured it out.


What is the job title called of the guy who claps the wood?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think that's the job of the time keeper and it sounds more like two pieces of plastic.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Ajaysdad said:


> What is the job title called of the guy who claps the wood?



Timekeeper?

I think its the same guy who pauses the clock when the ref calls timeout.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah it's the time keeper because for the year that I was with CAMO I was a time keeper, then inspector.


----------

